# Schwinn Cycle Truck custom



## Smoopy's (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey guys, just finished this one up for a client in Michigan, thought you might enjoy it.
1961 Schwinn Cycle Truck I picked up on the 127 sale..gave it a contemporary style makeover with Black and Tan accents and gold Pinstriping and lettering Brooks saddle and grips..whatcha think??


























Here’s the before:


----------



## stezell (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking good Andrew, Tricia and I went to Mackinac Island last month.


----------



## REC (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice!
I believe this is not a '51 for several reasons. The first is the before photo showing the little white oval (60's type) headbadge, and a '51 would have a diagonal grace to the rear of the headtube.

LOVE the signplate!
REC


----------



## Walter Powell (Sep 2, 2018)

Kinda like the original version best.


----------



## azbustedvw (Sep 2, 2018)

Beautiful! Really like the contrasting colors! I went back and put a two speed kick back on mine in order to get anywhere it was necessary due to the very low gearing... Well done!!!


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 2, 2018)

Walter Powell said:


> Kinda like the original version best.



Our client prefers the updated version better..


----------



## fattyre (Sep 4, 2018)

I think it looks nice.   Not to sure about the cream chainring though,  thats going to be pretty ugly in a year or two if this get ridden allot.


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2018)

I am really liking the bike.I do wonder how the paint on the chainring will hold up.


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks fantastic Smoopy!


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 4, 2018)

vincev said:


> I am really liking the bike.I do wonder how the paint on the chainring will hold up.



It’s actually powdercoat so should hold up well..it won’t be ridden much so no real reason to worry..thanks for the comp!!


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 4, 2018)

Sprockets said:


> Looks fantastic Smoopy!



Thanks bud..


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2018)

Another fine project, sir !
Powdercoat is virtually bullet proof. I've scene sprockets on Harleys (pre belt drive) last for years. Granted the teeth get a little worn down, but  it doesn't effect the rest of it.


----------

